# New fetish cycles :)



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

I just got my new fetish cycles frame built up and had a chance to ride it today, Nice nice. Here is a photo of the newest edition to my family.


----------



## Slacker7 (Aug 18, 2003)

FTF said:


> I just got my new fetish cycles frame built up and had a chance to ride it today, Nice nice. Here is a photo of the newest edition to my family.


Your bike looks great is that a 62cm? After having it for a few months now, what is your opinion of it? Is it quick, light, stiff, etc. for you? Are you planing on racing it or just everyday riding? I was thinking of buying/building up the same frame as a crit bike...do you think you got a good purchase out of it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## arctcknight (Apr 28, 2004)

*fetish crit bike*

the sac is a great frame but if you want a killer crit bike go with the penna. i built up my penna as a crit bike and it is awesome.


----------



## indricothere (Jul 21, 2004)

*Fetish Dirigente*



Slacker7 said:


> Your bike looks great is that a 62cm? After having it for a few months now, what is your opinion of it? Is it quick, light, stiff, etc. for you? Are you planing on racing it or just everyday riding? I was thinking of buying/building up the same frame as a crit bike...do you think you got a good purchase out of it? Thanks in advance.


I have built up the top of the line Fetish Dirigente. It is the exact same tube set as some colangos, and cinelli frames. The columbus airplane tubing is ultralight 2.5 lbs for the frameset. It has been very stiff and light weight. I built it with Campy Chorus/Record and some FSA RD-400 wheelset. Whole bike cost me about 1800 dollars. It is a steal for a 17 lb racing crit bike. I have about 400 miles on it and no complaints yet. I put the fetish fork on and it is very aero, and a little stiff for my liking.


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

*Question on your "Fetish"*

What's the diameter of your steerer tube? 1" or 1-1/8"? Looking at getting one but trying to figure out the fork situation!
.nathan.


----------



## indricothere (Jul 21, 2004)

*Fetish Steer Tube size*



nathasm said:


> What's the diameter of your steerer tube? 1" or 1-1/8"? Looking at getting one but trying to figure out the fork situation!
> .nathan.


The diameter of the steer tube is 1-1/8 threadless, which is pretty standard now. It uses an IS type headset. I used the fetish fork with a cane creek IS-6, and it has worked great.


----------



## bikeophile (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sac Aero Too!*

Hey Folks,

I thought I would add my Fetish ride on here too!
I have the SAC Aero frame built up with Ksyrium elite Wheels and a full Campy Record/Chorus setup. I have Syntace C2 Aero Bars with the Syntace BullHorn Bars as well.

The Bar End Record Shifts are so sweet too!! This is my new favorite bike!!!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

FTF said:


> I just got my new fetish cycles frame built up and had a chance to ride it today, Nice nice. Here is a photo of the newest edition to my family.


Beautiful bike, but I couldn't help notice the 1940s vintage electric outlets in its new home (complete with ground defeating adaptor). All I can say is plug in C-A-R-E-F-U-L-L-Y  At least it's not an electric bike.


L33


----------

